# [SOLVED] Ram Upgrade In a Dell Dimension E310?



## linktopower (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello I'm back. with a dumb question...

Okay I have a old Dell Dimension E310, and the ram it has is only "512 MB DDR2 SDRAM"
Now I've been think of upgrading to the max it can hold which would be 2GB, 1GBx2 But the thing is Do I have to get the same exact ram specifications?

The ram I was looking at and it meets what I have except its 800 Mhz...While the old ram is clocked to 400 Mhz.

SO... I wanted to know would this type ram work?
See here
PNY Optima 1GB DDR2 800 MHz PC2-6400 Desktop DIMM Memory - Walmart.com

So would that ^ work? for my computer?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Ram Upgrade In a Dell Dimension E310?*

According to Dell the PC supports:


> 400- and 533-MHz DDR2 unbuffered SDRAM


I would recommend going with matched memory. (1GB x 2)

I would recommend Crucial for compatibility/stability with the Dell system.

Computer memory upgrades for Dell Dimension E310 Desktop/PC from Crucial.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Ram Upgrade In a Dell Dimension E310?*

RAM standard from Dell is DDR2 400-533MHz but Crucial says 667MHz.
PNY is not great quality and OEM PC's can be selective about RAM.

The best option for OEM is Crucial to help insure compatibility.
Computer memory upgrades for Dell Dimension E310 Desktop/PC from Crucial.com

You can save a few dollars on Newegg: Newegg.com - Crucial 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model CT2KIT12864AA667


----------



## linktopower (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Ram Upgrade In a Dell Dimension E310?*

Okay thanks for the reply guys. How about this stick of ram?
Walmart.com: Crucial 112832 2GB DDR2-667 240-pin SDRAM Desktop Memory Module: Computers
^Its kinda in my price range and its a Crucial.

And Note: This computer its going in is not going to be doing anything like heavy gaming or anything it'll be just for normal computer things like listen to music and photo editing.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Ram Upgrade In a Dell Dimension E310?*

The E310 has a max of 1GB per slot so the memory that you linked may not be compatible.


----------



## linktopower (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Ram Upgrade In a Dell Dimension E310?*

Okay then xD. What about this one? 
Walmart.com: Crucial 1GB DDR2 PC5300 240 Pin DIMM: Computers
And thanks for the reply I really appreciate it!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Ram Upgrade In a Dell Dimension E310?*

Yes it would work as it is the same that was linked from Crucial links.

However the link Tyree posted if you order online you can get the 2GB max for a few dollars extra


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Ram Upgrade In a Dell Dimension E310?*

As above ^
Why pay almost the same price for 1GB when you can get 2x1GB for a few dollars more?


----------



## linktopower (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Ram Upgrade In a Dell Dimension E310?*

Okay that's good to find out that the one I linked would work!

And I would love to buy it from Newegg.com but I can't I have no credit cards at all.
So the only choice for me is Walmart.com
Why there you ask? You can go to the store and buy a giftcard and then you can use said giftcard on their website <_<

Thanks again guys, 1GB will most likely be enough for what the computer will be used for.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Ram Upgrade In a Dell Dimension E310?*

Newegg will accept Money Orders. It's a longer ordering process but you can get twice the RAM for a few dollars more.
And, If you attempt to install the new RM with the old RAM you could have problems.


----------



## linktopower (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Ram Upgrade In a Dell Dimension E310?*

Hm... you can order with a money order huh? How might I do that. Would I have to call them or something and place an order? I'll have to think about that for a bit before I consider that...


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Ram Upgrade In a Dell Dimension E310?*

from the dell document pages link is here Documentation
it supports 400mhz and 533mhz 
and found you some kingston value ram which comes with lifetime warranty.

Amazon.com: 2gb DDR2 unbuffered SDRAM

as your not going to play games these would work well in your system.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Ram Upgrade In a Dell Dimension E310?*

Almost all RAM includes a lifetime warranty.
The OP said in Post #9


linktopower said:


> I can't I have no credit cards at all.


OEM PC's can be selective about the RAM used and Kingstom RAM is not known for good compatibility.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Ram Upgrade In a Dell Dimension E310?*



linktopower said:


> Hm... you can order with a money order huh? How might I do that. Would I have to call them or something and place an order? I'll have to think about that for a bit before I consider that...


Contact Newegg support and they will give you the details.


----------



## Dell_Tapan_s (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Ram Upgrade In a Dell Dimension E310?*

Hi linktopower,

My name is Tapan. I am from Dell Social Media Team.

I have read your message and the memory that you are looking to get for your system is unfortunately not compatible. Dimension E310 can hold 2GB, 1GBx2. The one that you are looking for is a 800 MHz memory and would not be compatible with your system as rightly pointed by Tyree. You can check the specifications of your system hardware and compatible upgrades on the following link and please let me know if you want to know anything else related to your hardware.


Documentation




Let me know of the findings. Glad to be of assistance.

Thanks & Regards
Dell_Tapan_s
Dell Social Media Responder


----------



## linktopower (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Ram Upgrade In a Dell Dimension E310?*

@Tyree: alright I'll contact them and see what the deal is.

@Dell_Tapan_s: Thanks for the info and link. I'll be sure to let you know If I need any other hardware related questions.

EDIT: Well got a reply from Newegg, and they said they don't accept money orders no more.. Oh well I guess I'll have to buy from Walmart then.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Ram Upgrade In a Dell Dimension E310?*

My apologies about the bad Newegg info. I wasn't aware they had changed their policy.


----------



## linktopower (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Ram Upgrade In a Dell Dimension E310? [SOLVED]*

@Tyree: No problem man, Its really nothing to set me back. I'll just get some extra money up and buy two of the sticks of ram from Walmart.com
Thanks again for all the Help 

EDIT: How would I mark this topic as solved?
EDIT#2: Never mind I found it <__<


----------

